# Who starts at SG for the Hornets?



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Courtney Alexander or David Wesley?

Paul Silas is VERY LOYAL to his veterans. I gotta think that Wesley keeps his starting job. Alexander has never put up good stats for a winning team, I think he's one of those guys who only puts up good numbers for losing teams in meaningless games. But we'll see.

In any event, seems to me that the only way Alexander starts at SG is if either Wesley gets hurt, Wesley SUCKS IT UP, or Alexander plays GREAT.

So, unless someone explains to me why Wesley won't retain his starting job, I'm going to assume he's the starter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Courtney Alexander or David Wesley?
> 
> Paul Silas is VERY LOYAL to his veterans. I gotta think that Wesley keeps his starting job. Alexander has never put up good stats for a winning team, I think he's one of those guys who only puts up good numbers for losing teams in meaningless games. But we'll see.
> ...


He will be.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks, T.B.F.

I just moved out to Olympia from Bloomington. Where are you in Indiana, anyway? And I grew up in Kentucky, so I'm ASSUMING that you are the RIGHT kind of "true blue fan," right?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i bleed IU red!!! :laugh: 

No the phrase truebluefan refers to someone who is not bandwagon. He is a loyal fan. 

Im from evansville now but born and raised in Seymour. 

yes i know John mellencamp....


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I think it is Wesley's job to lose. However, Alexander will be given every opportunity to win the job. I think Wesley would be a great 6th man providing veteran depth at the SG adn PG positions.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Wesley will keep his drop he is a better good scorer


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

wesley will start but there will be a nice 3 man rotation at the guard spots so CA will get alot of PT


----------



## ed (Jul 15, 2002)

Alexander will start. They got rid of Drew because they wanted Wesley to backup pg/sg. He won't start but he will get a lot of minutes.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

When did we get rid of Drew?


----------



## naked hookers (Jul 12, 2002)

I would rather see CA start for us. No because he is much better or worse than Wesley, but because I think Wesley would be much better coming off the bench as a combo gaurd. Also for CA to be more affective he will need moe minutes. He is a natural scorer and will need more minutes to be effective. 

I would however want Wesley playing the 4th quarters due to his defense and experience, two things CA lacks.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Im all for CA starting. Here are some reasons why I think CA will start.
1. Hes 6'6 and can guard the bigger guys in the east.
2. He has more of an offensive game.
3. He is younger.
4. Wesley has the ablility at 6'1 to back up the 1 and 2.
5. I think we traded for him with the intentions to start a bigger guard.
Some reason why he might not start
1. Because he isnt as experienced as Wesley.
2. Wesley is the Veteran and starter the year before.
3. Wesley even at his small hight is a better defender IMO.
4. He is a better dribbler.
Taken all this into consideration I hope CA starts.


----------



## naked hookers (Jul 12, 2002)

Very well said ^

My only real concern about CA is can he play defense. In the past he has only really been asked to score and his defense has been week. If he cant gaurd the Allens, Carters, and other stud 2 gaurds of the east than I think we'll have no choice but to play Wesley. We'll see how it goes though, if Alexander is 'solid' on d than he gets the minutes..if not enter David Wesley


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thats why im very glad we have Paul Silas as our head coach. He thrieves on defense which is what I think one of the reason Nailon didnt see too much floortime. If he cant play D he wont get only backup PT, also if he doesnt he will eventually learn how. David Wesley I think has the Heart and Ego to help teach him how to play D for the better of the team. Man I love a team that like to help each other and look out for each other. :grinning:


----------

